# Does mac transfer?



## DivineFacez (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi ladies....I was wondering if you work for mac and want to transfer out of state, will they allow it? Can u transfer after a certain amount of months or what?


----------



## laceface (Nov 7, 2009)

Almost all businesses (even low-end retail) transfer their employees upon request if there is an opening at their chosen store. Because every store is different, talk to the MAC managers and they can give more insight.


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Nov 10, 2009)

This was one of my questions for the managers at my interview, they told me I could transfer after six months. I'm currently in Baltimore metro area but I want to move to DC this summer, so this time period was perfect for me.


----------



## Celly (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, you can apply to transfer within the company. You have to be in good standing in your current position with MAC for 6 months. No written warnings. When you apply for a transfer there has to be a open position and you still have to interview for the position


----------



## dominicana90 (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow I'm glad I found this!  What if you are transfering as just a freelancer?  Do you have to interview and make sure there is an opening?  I thought you were just added to the list.


----------

